# Looking for a good chef's butter for steak



## matthew (Jan 7, 2008)

My wife and I had some REALLY good steak the other night and what really made the dish was the chef's butter. I was savory but slightly sweet and that is really what did it. Any ideas?


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

I make one for steak that combines crushed green peppercorns (the ones that come brined in a can), minced shallots, parsley and bleu cheese (bleu d'auvergne is my favorite) with unsalted butter. Roll into a log and chill, then slice and lay one or two slices over a grilled rib-eye or porterhouse steak.
Yum Yum Yum


----------



## grandmasterd (May 14, 2008)

You can't beat butter and blue cheese it makes the steaks taste aged. The recipe I got is copyrighted so I can't give it out. I'm sure there are clues on the internet. Mine is from a chef Heston Blumenthal UK.:beer:


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

The classic compound butter for grilled meats and fish is something called _beurre maitre d'hotel_ aka maitre d'hotel butter in Franglaise. There are a lot of variations but the basic recipe is:

Beurre Maitre d'Hotel

Ingredients:

8 oz unsalted butter, 
Juice of 1 lemon
1 tbs chopped parsley
2 tsp chopped shallots
2 dashes Worcestershire sauce
Salt, to taste (about 1 tsp)
Pepper, to taste (about 1/2 tsp)

Technique:

Soften, then cream the butter. Mix in the other ingredients, thoroughly. Taste and adjust for salt and pepper. Take the butter from the bowl and place on cling warp. Roll to from a log. Refrigerate for at least 6 hours before using to allow the flavors to marry.

Variations: Increase the lemon juice for fish. Add cheese to taste -- the most common are dry grated cheeses such as Parmiggiana, Romano, Cotijo, etc., or blue types. Instead of salt use chopped anchovies. Add chipotle hot sauce. Instead of shallots, use minced garlic -- in which case it becomes _beurre escargot_. Etc.

In the case of your wife's steak, the hint of sweetness probably came from the Worcestershire sauce.

I've never heard the term, "chef's butter" before. Any idea where you first heard it? Is it a common term in your region?

Hope this helps,
BDL


----------



## oregonyeti (Jun 16, 2007)

My response isn't quite on topic for the thread but I'll say it anyway.

An Iranian friend made some of the best beef kebabs I ever had. Part of it was the marinade, and part of it was the saffron butter he basted on them while they were cooking. That baste was about 4 oz. butter with (well, how do you measure saffron) about 20 stamens of saffron put in melted butter about 20 minutes, while the butter was kept warm enough to stay liquid.


----------

